# "Infidelity" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.*

All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *April** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!
*
Please also remember that once the poll has closed, _*and the results have been officially revealed,*_ you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.


----------



## Firemajic

The poets of WF F%#*&% tore this challenge up!! .... Not many entries, but each one was fabulous... It was my pleasure to read your work and an honor to vote..


----------



## Firemajic

ale::fatigue:.... Only 6 members have voted on these poems???? Shame on youuuuu.... ;(


----------



## PiP

Thanks for the reminder, Juls.

Voted!


----------



## sas

I somehow think few realize everyone can vote. It appears many read the entries, which is why I say that. Do others think only poets should vote? Anyone who reads them can vote. I'm not wrong, am I?  Yes, disappointing, as it's obvious much effort is put into them.


----------



## ned

_it's no wonder
I ponder and ponder
for what comes first?
picking the best
and from the rest

the least of the worst_


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> ale::fatigue:.... Only 6 members have voted on these poems???? Shame on youuuuu.... ;(



Sure thing.  
Barring some out of control mishap, I would expect there to be at least as many voters as participants.


----------



## aj47

I think some people take their time.... I know I did.


----------



## sas

As I think all art forms are in the eye of the beholder, entering competitions kinda goes against my instincts. What I'm drawn to others might abhor; or not  find its value. But, I want the thread to find success, as interests others, so contribute. My professional life was very competitive, so that's probably why I just want to "chill" in poetry. There are no winners and losers here. If I did cast more than one vote, which I don't,  I'd vote for everyone, because they put themselves out there. Winners, all.


----------



## jenthepen

Wouldn't it be great if WF had a Notice Board to promote stuff and post reminders to vote in comps like this. A timely notice to other members with a link to the poll page might bring in voters who just don't think to search the threads for things like this.


----------



## JustRob

Phil Istine said:


> Barring some out of control mishap, I would expect there to be at least as many voters as participants.



I don't see the connection. Expressing ideas and expressing preferences involve quite different mindsets.


----------



## sas

JustRob said:


> I don't see the connection. Expressing ideas and expressing preferences involve quite different mindsets.



Hmmm. I guess for me it is common courtesy to vote. It is an acknowledgment of another's effort to contribute their best effort.


----------



## Phil Istine

JustRob said:


> I don't see the connection. Expressing ideas and expressing preferences involve quite different mindsets.



My thinking was that by not voting, a participant could be skewing the voting in their own favour.

Personally, I would like to see a more rigid system, for example:  all participants must cast (a minimum of) x number of votes as a condition of posting a poem (even if that minimum is just 1).
But the consensus seems to favour something different.


----------



## sas

Phil Istine said:


> My thinking was that by not voting, a participant could be skewing the voting in their own favour.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see a more rigid system, for example:  all participants must cast (a minimum of) x number of votes as a condition of posting a poem (even if that minimum is just 1).
> But the consensus seems to favour something different.




I favor one vote. Is it so hard to make a decision by making ONE?
(as I've mentioned, for decades I told my family never to make a decision by not making one. It has proven to be good advice, on anything.)


----------



## JustRob

Phil Istine said:


> My thinking was that by not voting, a participant could be skewing the voting in their own favour.



So perhaps none of the participants should be allowed to vote at all to even things up. 

When I mentioned this event to my angel she said that she hadn't realised that any member could vote and had assumed that it was a judged event. If she does vote now I very much doubt that that will skew the results in my favour though; she's virtually immune to my words after having been exposed to them for almost half a century.

My vote would serve no purpose because I have no idea what makes good poetry and very seldom read any. My occasional poems are short and primitive and take me a couple of minutes to write, so I admire any entrant who has put far more serious effort into their submission and consider them to be in an entirely different league from myself. The only vote by me that would make any sense would be a negative one against myself. In fact if forced to vote I would simply vote for myself to eliminate myself from the competitive aspect of the event, which is of no interest to me. Should I do that, fall on my sword? No, why not just let things take their course or, as already suggested, promote these events more in the future so that such influences are insignificant?


----------



## sas

Phil....  Although you may be right about the result, I'm sure no one would purposefully try to swing the outcome of this little poetry contest. I write for myself, my harshest critique, and bet most others do, too. If I like my poem, it is enough. I award it a place in my three ring binder. Nothin' tops that. Smiles.  sas


----------



## sas

Hey, Rob....you made me smile about voting for yourself to eliminate yourself. LOL !  Well, it seems no one except participants ever vote, and you vote reluctantly. If contest isn't promoted, so others are more aware of it, perhaps it should not be a contest, but simply a word prompt poetry thread. That said, I hate writing poems with word prompts, contest or not. I do this one out of loyalty to the group. I prefer to write about what I want to write about. Usually, I fall short if my inspiration is not of my own making.  Bet that's true for most.


----------



## Phil Istine

sas said:


> Phil....  Although you may be right about the result, I'm sure no one would purposefully try to swing the outcome of this little poetry contest. I write for myself, my harshest critique, and bet most others do, too. If I like my poem, it is enough. I award it a place in my three ring binder. Nothin' tops that. Smiles.  sas



Sure thing, it's not of great importance in the great order of things.
It's also fair to say that some have made bizarre attempts to skew results in the past (not current members).  The Great Sock Puppet Scandal should be archived somewhere on the forum


----------



## sas

Phil Istine said:


> Sure thing, it's not of great importance in the great order of things.
> It's also fair to say that some have made bizarre attempts to skew results in the past (not current members).  The Great Sock Puppet Scandal should be archived somewhere on the forum


 
Yer, killin' me, Phil !  LOL!  I used to put a sock on something and call it Mr. Puppet, but not for that!

My own sock puppet scandal! Don't archive it.


----------



## Ptolemy

I know most of the views are guests but so far .006% of viewers have voted so far.


----------



## sas

Hmmm.  Are viewers saying something about our little poems by not saying anything?  Hmmmm. smiles (I think)


----------



## Chesters Daughter

Henceforth, I shall post a notice in Site News and Announcements to inform the masses that the poll is open and stress that anyone is eligible to vote. With only six hours left to cast votes for the current challenge, and NaPoWriMo in full swing, I feel posting a notice now may put undue pressure on folks, which would not be considerate.

I must once again stress that voters need not be poets. Even if a person knows little about the actual workings of poetry, reading the entries and finding that any touches you in any facet is sufficient reason to cast a vote. Most readers of prose cannot brilliantly write it, and likely do not grasp all the nuances that make for a good piece of writing, (or else we'd have tons of authors putting out bestsellers), yet they do not shy away from offering an opinion on it. If it floats your boat, cast a vote. A popular vote is just as valid as one based upon dissecting a work to determine its worth when it comes to method, content, grammar, punctuation and proper usage of poetic devices.

As critique is voluntary, there will be dry spells. Real life commitments and/or woes dictate the amount of time members have to devote to WF, and as we all know, an in depth critique does not take a minute to construct.

Finally, the method in which votes are being cast will remain as it is for the time being. We've tried multiple methods, and as I've said before, no matter what we've chosen, we can never please everyone. Casting as many as a voter sees fits seems to please more than not, so thus it shall remain.

If I've neglected any of the points made, gimme a good kick in the posterior in the form of a reminder.


----------



## Sebald

sas said:


> Hmmm.  Are viewers saying something about our little poems by not saying anything?  Hmmmm. smiles (I think)



No, the standard is really high.


----------



## sas

My reply to Chester'sDaughters' following post regarding voting:  *"Even if a person knows little about the actual workings of poetry,..."

*Heck, that never stops me from writing them. I refuse to be intimidated by knowledge. Onward.


----------



## Sebald

sas said:


> Hmmm.  Are viewers saying something about our little poems by not saying anything?  Hmmmm. smiles (I think)



It is quite hard to choose, when we feel we've got to know these poets a little, and have seen some of what's gone into each piece. Maybe the poets are slow to vote for the same reason?

It's not logical, as this is a great, fun thread, and no response will be read as lack of interest.

You're all so different. We feel bad for the ones we've not chosen.

So, I hope you know it in no way reflects the pleasure you've given people.


----------

